# "Geet to da choppa!!!!"



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 28, 2010)

When I started working for a small daily newspaper I had two simple, short-term goals for my time there. One was to become the chief photographer and the other was to photograph Arnold Schwarzenegger. I was named chief photographer early this year and today, in the immortal words of G.W. Bush, "Mission accomplished." 

Most of my shots were of a local police officer who was awarded the medal of valor, but I couldn't resist getting a couple shots of the big man(though considerably smaller in person) himself. Not a lot of varying shots because I had to stand in one place the whole time, but so worth it.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 28, 2010)

And he's what now.... 63?

Great shots Dan. 

Character shows in #3, but #1 is killer.

Congratz on the new promotion too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2010)

The last shot of the governor with former governor Jerry Brown is really nice Dan!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 28, 2010)

Sweet pics!


----------



## DxAxN (Sep 28, 2010)

He was out here in Shanghai 2 weeks ago where I am working to give a little speech...took this pic from the crowd with my work camera P/S...


----------



## henkelphoto (Sep 29, 2010)

Congrats on the promotion, Dan. I've enjoyed your work for some time. 

Jerry


----------



## CNCO (Sep 29, 2010)

congrats on the promotion


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 29, 2010)

:thumbup:
What's next?


----------

